# Original cat names? (not human please!!!)



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm getting a cat soon and I can't think of any original names for him!

I don't like human names for pets because I think it's uncreative and not cute.

The only name I cam up with was Pocky lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Pirana


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Cossy! Zara! Zoola! NAME HIM SPOCK.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

P*ssy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had 3 cats in my lifetime --- Tom, Scooter, Winky. 

Tom was a male, the other two were females. :um


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I've had 3 cats in my lifetime --- Tom, Scooter, Winky.
> 
> Tom was a male, the other two were females. :um


Hey, Cletis is a good name!


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Winky's cute^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

what kind of cat? Pics please?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Bahah, pocky.
I'm picturing a pink cat. Awesome.


















Oh, and I named my cat Miss Elise, so... ='D I'M BAD AT NAMES.
Everyone in my family just calls her 'Fatty', though.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Lambchop.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Kissing boot kittie.


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

Kit Kat.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Call it Cheshire


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

linxs or peeko maybe dino


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Toonaa...!!!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Pink Floyd
Andthebrain
Graham Cracker
Boots
Skimmery Dinky Doo
Feelyne
Lawl ... as in lawlcat? Get it? Huh.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

chenowith


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nada said:


> P*ssy


:yes


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

My first cat was Dusty, I also had one that I called Gulliver. My sisters had cats named Zelda, Merlin, Smudge(she was a calico) Dracula, and Frankenstein. My mother had a cat named Jasmin, and my current kitty's name is Rosey.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Depending on what it looks like:
Crookshanks, Aristo(cat), Snuggles, Snowball, Aslan, Simba, Tigger, Milo. 

Well, not so original considering they're all (except snuggles) from movies/books.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Coaster


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

snicklefritz


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Snuggles


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

DJ Mousetrap


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

enzo said:


> Coaster


 :yes its nice


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

(Kount von) Katzenstein


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

Chuggy G


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> Hey, Cletis is a good name!


Not for a cat it's not. :no :b


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Sylvester


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Not for a cat it's not. :no :b


 :claphehehe..lol....Pls dnt name ur cat Cletis.he's my friend


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> Winky's cute^_^


Yeah, lot's of other people thought so too. :yes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fur ball hehe


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> :claphehehe..lol....Pls dnt name ur cat Cletis.he's my friend


Hee hee. Thanks.

Cletis would be OK for a ******* hillbilly cat, I guess.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Call him Al


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I like it :|


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Cuddles


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Neutrino


----------



## eroscristina (Apr 20, 2012)

Lyon-O, Tygra, Cheetara, Panthro, WilyKat, WilyKit, Snarf, Jaga


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

bojangles

Lynx


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Meowth


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Meowth


I thought about that one lol


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Professor Whiskers


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Miku.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Hazard


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

Dr. Gonzo


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Jingles??? lol I don't know.


----------



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

Simba!


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Puzzle and Jose (My parent's cats)


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Mr. Schnookums


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Shogun ?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oreo.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

It really depends on what the cat looks like. I've always like Crockett for a Maine **** and Osiris for a sphinx cat. Sparta, Peekaboo, and Xavier are also pretty cute names.

edit: Oh! Oh Wait! Mr. Puss E. Willows :rofl


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Velvet truffles


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Taco. I knew someone who named their cat that.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Honey muffins


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Santa Claws.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

You can call him Kat or Turtle.


:stu


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*I just got 2 Bengal kittens, we named them Tigger and Sam. I went onto a website for cat names. Just like people do for baby names,they have one set up for cat names  If you wait a couple of days after you get the kitten you can choose based on his/her personality. *


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Dog


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I like Salem, but it's better for a black cat


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Pepper (if it's a dark colored cat)


----------



## e36guy (Oct 5, 2010)

Nada said:


> P*ssy


:clap


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Huggles -- it's impossible to get angry at anything that sounds like _hugs_ or _bubbles_ or _cuddles_, so why not combine them? ^_^


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Pogo
Cashew
Whiz
Bandit


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Call it "Mother****er" so it gives you valid reason to scream the obscenity when you are calling for it.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ironman
Dark Knight 
Hulk
Spiderman
Superman
Captain America
Silver Surfer
Racer


----------



## fading (Nov 12, 2010)

Cleocatra


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Excalipurr


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

The cat I want is all white with a brown striped tail and some brown on top of his head and ears.

I really want him but idk if I will be able to get him in time:/


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Hitchcock.


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Schroedinger or Schrody for short.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Fishbutt


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

My last cat was called Tinker. Go for it :b


----------

